# schermresolutie KDE

## Gerbstar

Ik heb in KDE het probleem dat het scherm groter is dan mijn monitor (had het ook al direct na het installeren van XFree). Dit is erg irritant. 

Door in /etc/X11/XF86Config mijn standaard resolutie te verhogen kan ik wel zorgen dat ik niet meer hoef te scrollen, maar dan zijn de letters te klein om nog te kunnen lezen en gaat het beeld trillen vanwege de te lage refresh-rate. 

De resolutie moet toch simpel in te stellen te zijn? Volgens mij ligt het aan dat ie geen default-mode neemt, maar dat snap ik niet.

hsync en vsync van mijn monitor kloppen.

Mijn /var/log/XFree86.0.log :

```
XFree86 Version 4.2.1 / X Window System

(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)

Release Date: 3 September 2002

   If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is

   newer than the above date, look for a newer version before

   reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.19-gentoo-r10 i686 [ELF] 

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Mon Mar 10 13:54:58 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Medion 1772JA"

(**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA TNT2 Pro"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) XKB: model: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.1

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.5

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.3

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.1

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.3

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80010044, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0691 card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8598 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1106,0000 rev 1b class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1106,0571 card 0000,0000 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 0e class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:4: chip 1106,3057 card 0000,0000 rev 20 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1429,d010 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1319,0801 card 1319,1319 rev b2 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1319,0802 card 1319,1319 rev b2 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0028 card 1462,8806 rev 15 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) LoadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Module scanpci: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) UnloadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (-1,0,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0xdc000000 - 0xddffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:4), (-1,-1,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) NVidia RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro rev 21, Mem @ 0xdc000000/24, 0xde000000/25

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0xe0000000 - 0xe00000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0xe0000000 - 0xe00000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0xe0000000 - 0xe00000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.1.10

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.3123

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.3123

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-3123  Tue Aug 27 16:00:08 PDT 2002

(II) NVIDIA: NVIDIA driver for: RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2, Vanta,

   RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64, Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256,

   GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400, GeForce2 MX 100/200,

   Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go, GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS,

   GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra, Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460,

   GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420, Quadro4 500/550 XGL,

   Quadro4 200/400 NVS, NV18, NV18 , NV18  , NV18, NV18GL, NV18GL ,

   NV18GL  , 0x01F0, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500,

   Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200,

   Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL, Quadro4 700 XGL, NV28, NV28 ,

   NV28GL, NV28GL , GeForce2 Go, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

   GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, GeForce4 440 Go 64M,

   GeForce4 410 Go 16M, Quadro4 500 GoGL

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset RIVA TNT2 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0xe0000000 - 0xe00000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0xe0000000 - 0xe00000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] 0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [10] 0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [11] 0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [12] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] 0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [20] 0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xDE000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xDC000000

(WW) System lacks support for changing MTRRs

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display 0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 250 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display 0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 250 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display 0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 215 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) NVIDIA(0): Medion 1772JA: Using hsync range of 30.00-72.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Medion 1772JA: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-120.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 250.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1400x1050,Medion 1772JA) mode clock 122MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for Display Device 0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (320, 240) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (101, 108)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.1

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0xe0000000 - 0xe00000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] 0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [12] 0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [13] 0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [14] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] 0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [22] 0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): AGP 2X successfully initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   Solid filled trapezoids

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled trapezoids

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Driver provided FillSolidRects replacement

   Driver provided FillSolidSpans replacement

   Driver provided FillMono8x8PatternRects replacement

   Driver provided WritePixmap replacement

   Driver provided ReadPixmap replacement

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      20 128x128 slots

      5 256x256 slots

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) [GLX]: Calling GlxExtensionInit

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/usbmouse"

(**) Option "Buttons" "7"

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 7

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

```

En mijn /etc/X11/XF86Config :

```
# File generated by xf86config.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2" # "IntelliMouse"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/usbmouse"

    Option "Buttons"   "7"

    Option "ZaxisMapping"   "6 7"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Medion 1772JA"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   30-72

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-120

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA TNT2 Pro"

    # Driver      "nv"

    Driver   "nvidia"

   # unsupported card

    # VideoRam    32768

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA TNT2 Pro"

    Monitor     "Medion 1772JA"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "1280x1024" "640x480" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

----------

## kodath

In XF86Config:

 *Quote:*   

> # Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes
> 
> # the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section
> 
> # may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"
> ...

 

Ligt het misschien aan het feit dat 1280x1024 in dit rijtje voorkomt? 

Volgens mij neemt X als desktopresolutie de hoogste waarde. Door alle 1280x1024 weg te halen zou dan ook de desktopresolutie naar 1024x768 moeten gaan.

----------

## mb4guns

je monitor sync en refresh staat verkeert hierdoor gaat om het ff bot te zeggen x flippen zoals je in je log kan zien, waarom ie het wel doet ? volgens mij kiest hij na al jouw resoluties met de sync en refresh waardes te proberen er zelf 1 met andere sync/refresh waardes.

kijk gewoon even bij je monitor specs en pas daar HorizSync en VertRefresh op aan.

----------

## Gerbstar

Mijn monitor sync en refresh staan precies zoals in de handleiding van de monitor vermeld staat. Dat is dus juist het enige waar het (volgens mij) niet aan kan liggen.

Ook al is het geen mooie oplossing, de tip van kodath werkt wel. Bedankt!

Als iemand weet hoe ik het op kan lossen dat ie wel werkt met default-mode resoluties hoor ik het graag.

----------

## mb4guns

en toch wil je nu je laaste log zien  :Razz: 

----------

## thebrain

X kijkt naar de volgorde van de modes, dus als 1024x1280 aan het begin van een rijtje staat, probeert hij eerst die. Wanneer deze te groot is, krijg je dus zo'n "virtuele desktop" waarover jij het had.

Je kan tussen resoluties switchen met Ctrl+Alt+GreyPlus

en Ctrl+Alt+GreyMin

GreyPlus en GreyMin zijn de plus en min bij de numerieke toetsen.

Zo kan je dus het rijtje aflopen en de juiste resolutie kiezen.

----------

## Gerbstar

 *thebrain wrote:*   

> X kijkt naar de volgorde van de modes, dus als 1024x1280 aan het begin van een rijtje staat, probeert hij eerst die. Wanneer deze te groot is, krijg je dus zo'n "virtuele desktop" waarover jij het had.
> 
> Je kan tussen resoluties switchen met Ctrl+Alt+GreyPlus en Ctrl+Alt+GreyMin
> 
> Zo kan je dus het rijtje aflopen en de juiste resolutie kiezen.

 

Dat van Ctrl+Alt+GreyPlus en Ctrl+Alt+GreyMin weet ik. 

Probleem is dat ik dan met mijn muis naar de rand van het scherm moet om te scrollen om het hele scherm te zien. 

Overigens is 1280x1024 (neem aan dat je die bedoelt, andersom ken ik niet  :Wink:  ) niet te groot, want met Ctrl+Alt+GreyPlus werkt die wel. 

Maar ik snap niet dat ie bij al die verschillende resoluties allemaal zegt dat hsync buiten de range ligt. In ieder geval de kleinere resoluties zouden moeten werken, toch? En 1280x1024 is niet de eerste uit het rijtje.

----------

## water

X checkt zelf mogelijke frequneties. Die meldingen "out of range" zijn dus geen foutmeldingen, maar ouput van de bevindingen van X.

Jouw probleem is een irritante bug waar meer mensen last van hebben, waaronder ik zelf. Het probleem is dat de desktop de afmeting krijgt van de hoogste resolutie bij Modes. Omdat je DefaultDepth op 16 staat, is dit 1280x1024. De resolutie van de weergave is echter de eerste in het rijtje: 1024x768. Je geeft aan dat een resolutie van 1280x1024 te klein is, de oplossing is simpel: verwijder die resolutie uit het rijtje in Modes. Als je dat doet, dan staat de grootste resolutie voorop en is de afmeting van het bureaublad gelijk aan de weergave op je scherm.

Het is een beetje halfbakken oplossing, want op het moment dat je naar een kleinere resolutie gaat, behoud je desktop het zelfde formaat en moet je alsnog scrollen.

----------

## mb4guns

bij mij heeft het goed instellen van de sync en refresh dat dus opgelost.

----------

## water

Dan mag je mij eens uitleggen hoe je dat hebt gedaan. Ik heb onlangs nog eens het internet afgestruind naar een oplossing maar niets gevonden.

----------

